# TT sport back?



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

The below link seems to show TT or A3-2dr coupe like sport-back? Anybody who could speak German maybe could translate???...

http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-insider-audi-2019--5747946.html?obref=outbrain-autobild.de


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

In big lines they say it is a A3, based on the TT.
They use the TT up to the b-pilar and after that it is a nieuw coupe/shooting brake kind of car for 4 persons. :facepalm:


----------

